# Thoughts from a new TiVo BOLT owner. (Supposedly the BOLT's target audience)



## rsday75 (Oct 8, 2015)

I got a email from TiVo wanting a review of the new BOLT. Below is what I sent in. Thought it might be of interest to the TiVo folks that sometimes are on this board. I hope others here will add suggestions

I have had the BOLT up and running for about a week now. I am coming from a 2 tuner cable provided DVR with a 160GB harddrive. 18-20 hours of HD recording and it was full. The is the best my small local cable provider could provide.They have not made the digital transition yet, and are out of bandwidth because of still sending the analog signals.20/2 is the best internet connection they can offer me without a commercial account. Then it is 50/5 and very expensive.

I used MediaBrowser/Emby + Kodi to supplement when I couldn't record something due to lack of space or tuner conflicts. I was looking at Windows MediaCenter, but then they discontinued it in Windows 10. I started looking for alternatives such as TiVo and the new SiliconDust offerings.

My choice had to have a high WAF (Wife Acceptance Factor ) Easy to use and "just works". I do not mind paying a fair price for a very good solution. So far the TiVo has fit the bill pretty well.

Things I like:
--More space is great.
--Interface and OnePass are wonderful. Much better than what I had.
--4 tuners has all but eliminated tuner contention.
--The speed of the interface/device is very good.
--Searching my DVR recordings/guide with the streaming options in one place is a great feature.
--Picture and sound quality is much higher that the cable provided box. It was connected with the same HDMI cable, so it has to be the newer box.

Things to consider:
--The setting from previous TiVo boxes to dis-allow clipping is not there. This would make only having 4 tuners even better as repeated shows could be recorded at a later time, not clipped.
--Update to allow streaming to 2 devices in the home at the same time cannot come soon enough.
--Update to allow Out Of The Home streaming cannot come soon enough.
--Keep improving the Plex integration. I love this feature, and the more formats the BOLT can direct play without transcoding, the better.
--Would be nice if the BOLT could search your Plex content like it does Amazon and Netflix.
--Keep adding additional streaming channels. To truly keep me from needing an additional box, apps for HBO, Showtime, Hulu, Crackle, etc, etc would be super nice. The more the better.
--Keep improving the Amazon FireTV app. (Beta now, so I hope some of the below is coming.) I know you want to sell Minis, but a Fire TV Box/Stick is good to have on a seldom used TV to access the TiVo. (I have a TV I occasionally put on the deck to watch a game and only having to run power is nice.) It would be great to be able to stream "live" TV to it at least on the same home network.(I know I can start the recording and then view it in progress on the Fire TV, but having the Fire TV app allow you to start a live show like the iOS/Android app would be nice.
--Voice command/search in the future with a new voice enabled slide remote, perhaps? The best of all controls in one remote? (And, pipe dream here, make that remote a learning/universal remote to allow me to switch inputs on my AVR.)
--The ability to do both OTA and CableCard at the same time in combination.

You have a box that could beat every STB box and streaming box like AppleTV, FireTV, Roku, etc. You are so close to having an amazing piece of hardware in the BOLT!! Keep adding/updating the features and I will recommend the TiVo to everyone I can!!!


----------



## kisby (Mar 31, 2002)

:up:


----------

